
Oculus Reveals 140 Degree VR Headset Prototype with Varifocal Displays - corysama
https://www.roadtovr.com/facebook-oculus-half-dome-prototype-vr-headset-140-degree-varifocal-f8/
======
corysama
Video of the reveal:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM7aviAhxG4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM7aviAhxG4)

